# Cold weather



## Rachael (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi 

We are forecasted to have snow and cold weather this Winter where I live and I was wonder how other people combate the cold and keep their chickens warm.

Ideas would be very welcome


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

where do you live, and how cold is it going to get.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well where I'm at in Upper Michigan, Rachael, we haven't been getting anywhere near our normal snow accumulations but lots more bitter cold instead. We have our coop heat set up to run off the wood boiler with hot water heat. It doesn't give off a super huge amount of heat but its enough to keep us from needing to use those heat lamps. I'm petrified of those heat lamps. They are so fragile and really do a doozie on the electric bill. Last year I hung an old flannel sheet over the main door which is steel and very drafty. That did wonders to snug it up for them. The coop is insulated with roll fiberglass insulation in the walls and ceiling. They still have plenty of ventilation with their door open to the outside run. I know some people are against any heat sources in the coop and start talking about fire hazards but really, if you do it right, there is less fire hazard than the average home has. We have 7 chickens in an 8x6 coop. Where are you located? 

I k


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

There's already a 2 page thread dealing with cold weather.

http://www.chickenforum.com/f11/chickens-winter-904/


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Uncle Joe. This seems to happen fairly often. Thanks for the redirect.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Thanks for the redirect.


No problem. I'll send your bill out this week.


----------



## Rachael (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Uncle Joe - I shall take a look and everybody else for your suggestions. I live in the mid Wales countryside, last year we had quite a bit of snow and it was very cold but this is my first year of having chickens and I want to keep them as snug as possible.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

A few years back we had a 20" snowstorm and 5 days later another that dumped 24." The chickens just stayed in the coop till I could get the door cleared. Once they were free they kicked around in the snow. Don't know if they were happy but they dealt with it.


----------

